# Sleeping arrangements



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Where does everyone's chi's sleep? We are being severely told off by our friends who are dog owners for letting arnie sleep on the bed with us! Pros: he snuggles in and I have a constant hot water bottle and I love snuggling with him. Cons: I constantly worry I'm going to squish him in my sleep, for a little dog he takes up ALOT of room!

I've read loads pro sleeping on the bed and against sleeping on the bed. Just wondered what everyone else did


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

At night in our house Jaxx sleeps in the living room in his chair unless he is cold then he will go to his crate on his own.
If we take a nap in the daytime Jaxx gets to go to bed with us. I put him on top of the sheet but under a blanket. I do this for a couple reasons. First Jaxx loves to be cuddled under blankets and second, it makes it super easy to move Jaxx if I need to and it makes it harder for me to roll over on him since he is weighing down the sheet from the top.
We tried letting Jaxx sleep with us at night when we first got him but it didn't work for us. The only reason it didn't work for us is because we move around a lot at night and Jaxx was getting woke up a lot which he didn't like.
I love taking a nap with Jaxx though in the daytime because he is so warm and loves to cuddle.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Max sleeps in his crate in our living room. In a way I would like him to sleep with us but we would never sleep properly as we would be too worried about squashing him! We usually watch tv in bed before we go to sleep and we let Max in bed with us then but when it's sleep time he has to his own bed.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike sleeps in bed with us, at first I was afraid he will get squished, he likes to snuggle right up against my back , under the covers,to go to sleep. Our pug sleeps with us also and in the morning, Ike is usually up against her, on her blanket, I put on the bed. So I guess if I move around too much he gets out from under the cover and lays with Sadie (pug). Our Fox terrier sleeps in her crate or on the couch, she never liked sleeping with us.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo sleeps in his cage in the kitchen in his squashy bed but to be honest id love to have him in bed with me. Im on my own 4 nights a week as hubby works at night so would be nice but I'm a bit wary about starting it! He's still a bit prone to having a sneaky wee/poo indoors (Rolo not hubby! Ha!) and I'm not entirely sure i trust him. I just have a feeling if I start it he will be there for the rest of his life! He's happy to stay in his cage so I don't want to spoil things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Bella sleeps in her crate in the corner of our bedroom, she seems very happy there, she knows we are there and I love to hear her little snoring noises.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

My dogs sleep with me on my bed. There's just me and I have a queen size bed. so its not really a problem. I know Taz used to sleep in a crate before i got him but I asked the previous owner if I should take his crate for him I don't use a crate for Charlie never have he absolutly hated it when I first got him if I put him in one he would scream non stop till I let him out. She said that she didn't think Taz would want to be in a crate if Charlie wasn't in one as well. So Taz no longer has a crate he seems to be very happy sleeping on the bed with Charlie and I I guess if I was still with my hubby it would be differernt but I don't mind them sleeping with me if it makes them happy. When Charlie was younger he used to like sleeping under the covers but now I guess he gets to warm so he usually sleeps at the bottom of the bed on his own side and Taz sleeps about half way up the bed on the same side as Charlie.They are far enough away from me that I won't rollover on them so it not a problem at all


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey used to sleep in bed with me, but she started to be soo fidgety in bed, constantly up and down, so for both our sakes, I started crating her. She loves her crate, never wants to get out!  x 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili sleeps with me. sometime under covers, sometimes on top, sometimes between my legs. I found that I got use to him being there quickly and dont smash him.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby sleeps in my bed with me under the covers. We have a queen size bed and it's just us so we each have our own side. He absolutely will not cuddle at bed time. He cuddles before bed, in the morning, and during naps. But when it comes to bed time, I can't even be touching him. He must have his own space. I never worry about rolling on him because I am a very light sleeper and I don't move in my sleep and he sleeps way on the other side of the bed. 

When I end up with a serious boyfriend or husband, obviously this situation will have to be reevaluated but while its just me and Toby he can do as he pleases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Zero sleeps in bed, in between mine and my husband's pillows on his own little dollar store pillow. *Blush.*

The first night we had him, he was great and slept in his bed in a play pen in our room. The second night he cried so we brought him to bed. He's been there ever since. It's great.... until he kicks me in the back of the head... which he does a lot, lol. But there's nothing like little chocolate chip eyes squinting at you in the morning, tail wagging and hot kisses all over your face to wake you up! Best way to wake up ever!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Cody sleeps in bed with us. He won't sleep underneath covers and prefers to sleep in between my boyfriend and I. I'm a light sleeper so I feel and hear his every move so I know he isn't going to get squished or rolled on. We have a queen bed and Cody manages to take up 1/2 of it all by himself. We give him plenty of room. On some summer nights he likes to sleep on his bed on the floor when he gets too warm. Otherwise he is in bed with me.


----------



## Skyysmom (Nov 14, 2012)

My Skyy sleeps in bed with me.... she's like a little mole and burrows under the covers as soon as I get in bed  I was so concerned about crushing her in the beginning but she must just move if I get too fidgity.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Chica sleeps in her crate, but it's on our bed. That way we don't risk rolling over on her, but she still gets to sleep with us, which she loves.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ChicaChi said:


> Chica sleeps in her crate, but it's on our bed. That way we don't risk rolling over on her, but she still gets to sleep with us, which she loves.


Trying to picture a crate in the middle of the bed lol. I feel like I'd constantly wake up with injuries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Both dogs sleep in crate because A. Hubby doesn't like the dogs sleeping in bed with us. B. I have a sleep disorder that can be dangerouse to small animals and sometimes even humans. Even the cats don't sleep very close to me, they are all almost all Daddys side of the bed in the morning. 

Now if none of that was the case they would be in bed with me.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

All mine sleep in bed with us.. Brad works at night so Its usually just me so they all sleep on his side of the bed under the blankets except hugo he sleeps on his pillow beside my pillow under his own blankets, unless hes cold then he snuggles up to me


----------



## AbbysMum (Oct 27, 2012)

Abby sleeps in her crate next to my side of the bed, she is like my shadow all day. So it's good to have that bit of down time lol for both of us


----------



## Kensiesmaw (Nov 13, 2012)

my baby girl sleeps in bed with my boyfriend and me. When we first got her we had everyone tell us that's a huge no, so we out get in our huge bathroom with her pee pee pad and water/food. I'm not sure exactly how it happened, but she made get way to our bed and she's slept there with my boyfriend and I for years now. Idk why, but I tends to sleep with my legs crossed (like Indian style), and she sleeps in my legs basically. I feel like such a weirdo, but she does that or sleeps right beside daddy's back. I fear the same thing as you described (original post) but my bf said she moves fast!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Zero's Mom said:


> But there's nothing like little chocolate chip eyes squinting at you in the morning, tail wagging and hot kisses all over your face to wake you up! Best way to wake up ever!


Zero's Mom..... This is really not helping! Lol! I want little chocolate chip eyes squinting at me in the morning and hot chihuahua kisses! I always swore Id never have a dog in bed with me but Im weakening! And its all your fault!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Laska and Karma have their beds next to ours, but they sleep together in one.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie sleeps with us in our queen size, but we did complete crate training before we invited her to sleep with us. She usually burrows under the covers all the way down to the bottom of the bed. When she gets hot, she'll move to on top of the covers and under a throw blanket. She's learned to move if we move and I don't really notice her, unless she wakes me up at 5 in the morning to pee! She won't jump on or off on her own, and waits for us to lift her. Rarely she'll "ask" to sleep in the living room, and I let her, but I prefer her in our bedroom. 

No cats allowed though! It's funny because Odie knows they're not allowed and if the door is open for a bit and one comes in, we just make a "pssst!" noise and she'll chase them out. It's gotten to the point where they'll usually sit at the door frame and won't go further. Who knew you could train a cat!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo and Willow both have their own crates. Sometimes if I get up to take them the toilet in the night I'll let them come into bed but then I can't sleep. I move around a lot and I don't move in case I disturb them so I can't get to sleep. They both seem to like their crates though, which they sleep in next to my bed. The OH wants them to go in another room eventually which I guess would be best but I like being able to keep an eye on them and make sure they're ok.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Trying to picture a crate in the middle of the bed lol. I feel like I'd constantly wake up with injuries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


LOL , yah it only works because we have a king sized bed. We tried just having her cubby (that's what we call her crate) in our room, but not actually on the bed, but her pitiful cries were more than we could take. I'm sure if we'd held fast and not given in, she would have eventually stopped, but I'm such a softie. I kept thinking about how it must have been for her sleeping in the dark and cold for who knows how long  (she was abandoned in a field, before ending up at the shelter where we adopted her), and I just couldn't say no. If we only had a regular double bed though, it would never work.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady has slept with us since day one. My husband and I caved early because she wimpered so pitifully when we gated her in the laundry at night (that is where she spends the work day). Some of you may recall that one of husbands request when we got Prince was that he does not sleep with us. Prince is absolutely fine in a crate. Not a peep from him. However, just last night hubby let Prince in the bed (we have had him one month). I love having them both with us......and sometimes a cat. Prince snuggled up to my neck like a scarf and stayed there all night. Awwwwww, so cute. Also very surprised hubby caved with Prince.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Lady has slept with us since day one. My husband and I caved early because she wimpered so pitifully when we gated her in the laundry at night (that is where she spends the work day). Some of you may recall that one of husbands request when we got Prince was that he does not sleep with us. Prince is absolutely fine in a crate. Not a peep from him. However, just last night hubby let Prince in the bed (we have had him one month). I love having them both with us......and sometimes a cat. Prince snuggled up to my neck like a scarf and stayed there all night. Awwwwww, so cute. Also very surprised hubby caved with Prince.


These sweet little Chis know how to worm their way into our hearts!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> These sweet little Chis know how to worm their way into our hearts!


He really likes Prince! Yeah!


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

My chihuahua's have always slept with me! It's one of the fun parts of having a small dog. I find them very comforting and have trouble sleeping without a dog!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Winnie has been in the bed with me since I brought her home. She can get on and off our king size bed, with a stool, so she gets down and uses her pad for potty and comes right back under the covers, we like it, no we love it, she's only 3lbs but we haven't squished her yet, I know she supposed to kennel but I love my "nuggles" at night


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas sleeps in my bed, pressed up against me and cuddling my ferrets. I've never had a problem with it. He tried to defend me when someone woke me up one morning but he is always protective.


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Butterbean sleeps in my bed, on top of the covers, but I keep some doggie blankets in a little heap she can snuggle into if she needs the extra warmth (at Thanksgiving she'll get her Christmas present from my mom--a Tiger Dreamz trundle bed, that I expect will become her favorite soft spot to curl up). My bed is queen-size, so she can always find her own space if she wants it. I'd say about half the time she's by herself, and half the time sleeping next to me. Even then, there's some variety. Sometimes she snuggles into the space between my arm and body, with her chin resting on her paws resting on my shoulder. Sometimes if I'm on my side and my legs are bent, she'll snuggle into the crook behind my knees! A lot of times, she'll just back her little rear up against me when she wants some reassuring contact but not too much of it.

She's also perfected the art of waking me by standing up and shaking (not trembling--I mean the full-body shake all dogs do to fluff their fur out or whatever) when she needs to go out. I wake up to the jangle of dog-tags, and find her looking at me as if to say, "Oh, you're awake too? Well, since we're both up, if you wouldn't mind . . ."


----------



## 27880 (Sep 19, 2012)

removed by admin.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm loving the name Butterbean! Why didn't I think of that! Love it! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crackers sleeps with my husband an I in our bed. He normally sleeps by my feet, but on the nights my husband works he sleeps in his spot or in mine of I happen to be in husbands spot. I love having him sleep with me. He does have his own bed and blanket in our room that he will 9 times out of 10 start the night off in before moving to our bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

After spending about 15 years sleeping with 3 dogs (small, medium, med-large) and hubby in a queen size bed -- no more dogs in bed! I Ned my sleep! However, I did like the way my first chi would snuggle between my arm and shoulder! 

Angel sleeps in a crate (it's really a carrier) in our room, Suzie, a golden, sleeps on her own bed and the cat goes between the bed and wherever!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I'm loving the name Butterbean! Why didn't I think of that! Love it! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Heh--in fairness, I didn't think of it either. I just had the sense not to change it after I adopted her. It is a great name, though--when we're walking and people ask her name and I tell them, they always smile and repeat it with much affection.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Why is it bad to have them in the bed? I've heard that too but figured my dog my rules ;-) I wonder why it's taboo? Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> Zero's Mom..... This is really not helping! Lol! I want little chocolate chip eyes squinting at me in the morning and hot chihuahua kisses! I always swore Id never have a dog in bed with me but Im weakening! And its all your fault!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


My TWO both sleep with my husband and I, one next to him on her pillow and the other next to me on his...under the blankets with us....always hahaha and every night. They are our fur children and mini heaters during the winter so we never mind at all. They also don't get up during the night once it's bedtime so fortunately they have never woken either of us up and I suppose they are as deep of sleepers as we are haha. They absolutely HATE getting out from under the covers when I get up and get ready for work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico used to sleep with me in bed. He loves sleeping under the covers and snuggle. 
But years later and Im not sure what happen since i do take him out at 11am. evry morning when I wake up I find poo in my bedroom carpet. He did that to many times that I just put him in his house bed behind my bedroom door.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine both nap in the bed with hubby and I while we watch TV but both sleep in their exercise pens, which have a bed and pee pad. I would not mind if they slept with us but they are kind of pesky.


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

I used to have Ava sleep in bed with me, but she constantly got up and moved around, it seemed like neither of us could get comfy. Now she sleeps contently in her crate with no problems. I do miss having a snuggle buddy though


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Pearl sleeps with us in a queen sized bed. She has a little pillow of her own right in the middle of us. I can't imagine not having her in bed with me.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo, Lola and Leo sleep with us in our bed! Actually they all sleep snuggled with me and not Bryan, but I couldn't have it any other way! When we go out of town without them, I can't sleep!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo, Lola and Leo sleep with us in our bed! Actually they all sleep snuggled with me and not Bryan, but I couldn't have it any other way! When we go out of town without them, I can't sleep!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby slept through the night last night!! Thank goodness.


----------



## AurorasMom (Nov 23, 2012)

We have crate trained Aurora as we travel quite a bit and it is the safest for her. As well makes for an easy transition should we have to fly anywhere.


----------

